# Icon Tower-1 at JLT-too good to be true



## smit1989

Hey Guys,

Absolutely new on this forum, but i know this place will give me the best answer's. Now here's the situation: 

After rummaging through hundreds of ads and agents, we came across this property at THE ICON tower 1. It is a penthouse either 4BR or 5BR with a private swimming pool and all the good stuff (jacuzzi, big rooms etc.). It is a good 5,500 sq. ft (again just approximating). The price of this particular penthouse is around AED200,000(rent). Just wanted to make sure if the building is in good condition, any news of this building or the penthouses having any problems. How is the maintenance service in this building?. Usually penthouses are priced much higher. Sounds too good of an offer to be true. 

Let me know my fellow expatriates, if this is a good move or not. Will appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Gavtek

Someone committed suicide there a couple of weeks back by jumping off it. No idea if this was related to the quality of the building though.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Icon buildings in JLT are badly built and of quite poor quality throughout. In my opinion that is.


----------



## smit1989

Bigjimbo said:


> Icon buildings in JLT are badly built and of quite poor quality throughout. In my opinion that is.


Oh man, no wonder the prices are low. Has there been major complains from this building though?


----------



## Bigjimbo

I walked through 4 apartments when the building opened and 2 of them had huge cockroaches in them, as well as the apartments being a funny layout. Not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## wandabug

It is at the back end of JLT - not the best location. The pool might only be a plunge pool. You can get a 4-5 bed villa in the Meadows with private pool for under 200k.


----------



## Tropicana

I checked out apts at the Icon towers 6 months back and researched teh buildings a great deal heres my take

1) They are not in a very good location, bit far from metro, however they are great if you commute ot jebel ali or abu dhabi and also they are in the opposite side so you dont have the traffic jams you get in clusters in front of SZR

2) They have a very high occupancy rate, they always seem "full"

3) We had surveyed some residents about the conditon of the building (i have this vague feeling the guy who commited suicide was among them), most of them were happy praising the maintenance, 2 out of 8 felt a lot of things were not good, the rest 6 were happy

4) The buildings location is such that, apts facing south have a great view but they also get very hot, as the sun shines from Noon to 7 pn directly on the south side and there are no buildings to shield the sun

5) Gym and pool were average

The guy who jumped stayed in the 13th floor and jumped from the pool area.........

just a note in case someone gets a very good offer for an apt in the 13th floor 1 month from now.


----------



## Moe78

hmmm? Well the guy jumped out of it, so he died on the ground outside of the building. Quite different to someone dying IN the apartment. Anyone know why? Is it because he too had a dispute with his employer over vacation time just like the guy who jumped off the Burj?


----------



## ipshi

not on topic but the suicide had nothing to do with building (just clearing it up). He was a colleague's husband and had been going through a lot of difficulties lately. the wife is 7 months pregnant now and is taking it really badly.


----------



## glodny_krolik

smit1989 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Absolutely new on this forum, but i know this place will give me the best answer's. Now here's the situation:
> 
> After rummaging through hundreds of ads and agents, we came across this property at THE ICON tower 1. It is a penthouse either 4BR or 5BR with a private swimming pool and all the good stuff (jacuzzi, big rooms etc.). It is a good 5,500 sq. ft (again just approximating). The price of this particular penthouse is around AED200,000(rent). Just wanted to make sure if the building is in good condition, any news of this building or the penthouses having any problems. How is the maintenance service in this building?. Usually penthouses are priced much higher. Sounds too good of an offer to be true.
> 
> Let me know my fellow expatriates, if this is a good move or not. Will appreciate everyone's input.



I went there once to check one flat. Once I was in the lobby I felt like suffocating from the excess heat and lack of fresh air. It was one bad experience. 

Anyhow, the flat was not any better than the lobby.


----------



## Tropicana

The entrance area in Icon is quite good; but the guards there are a bit surly

As for the apt, I dont know about you, but i would be as averse to living in an apt where someone commited suicide as I would be to live in an apt where someone commiting suicide last lived, even if he did it outside.


----------



## smit1989

Other than the suicide comments, i really appreciate all your help. I saw the penthouse today seemed really decent. Very big though.


----------



## smit1989

its actually a great place saw it properly..


----------

